

Things to Consider when Purchasing Ubuntu Laptops - nikelson
http://www.datamation.com/open-source/things-to-consider-when-purchasing-ubuntu-laptops.html

======
gcb0
BS. just go to [http://www.linlap.com/](http://www.linlap.com/)

and be informed about every distro. not just ubuntu deals that probably
require binary blobs to make the hardware work.

